# Best Transit App?



## CHamilton (Sep 20, 2012)

You've probably heard that the new version of the iPhone and iPad operating system, iOS6, does not include a Google Maps app. Instead, Apple has made its own Maps app, but Apple's app doesn't have transit information. It's supposed to link to third-party transit apps.

Tech blog Gizmodo has posted a listing of what they call "The Best Public Transit Apps for iOS 6." I haven't tried any of the ones they list, although I quite like the Seattle app OneBusAway, which I've used on both iOS and Android. EDIT: Mashable has published their own list.

Which apps do you like for iPhones, iPads and Android devices? Any suggestion for Philadelphia and surrounding regions, for those of us going to the Gathering?


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 20, 2012)

Embark, Garmin add public transit support for Apple's iOS 6 Maps



> Garmin and Embark announced on Thursday that they have updated their iPhone navigation software to add public transportation features to the new Maps in iOS 6.
> 
> Navigon now features integration with Apple Maps in iOS 6, giving users the ability to find public transportation information in the new mapping software. The Navigon app has also been updated to take advantage of the larger 4-inch display on the iPhone 5, which will be available on Friday.
> 
> Garmin will also update its StreetPilot Onboard iPhone application in the near future with support for public transportation data, the company said Thursday.


----------

